# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë të huaj >  Gleb Samojllov, Vadim Samojllov

## Rusnod

unë jam në ty si në luftë

ul e pusho, më degjo se po të them
unë vuaja prej teje, por sot shkoj nga ti
të thashë ty qetësohu, e mbyll gojën tënde
lamtumirë përgjithmonë, Zoti qoftë me ty

unë jam në ty si unë në luftë, unë jam në luftë si unë në ty
kam lodhur, fundi i luftës sonë, e marr një verë e shkoj tek unë
kjo luftë fundoi, u shua zjarr, nuk ka ndenjur asgjë këtu
por po jetojmë, por po jetojmë, por na është bërë inat

kjo është një dhembje e quaj si dëshiron
kjo është frikë, ku ka frikë s'ka vend për dashurinë
të thashë ty qetësohu, e mbyll gojën tënde
lamtumirë përgjithmonë, Zoti qoftë me ty

unë jam në ty si unë në luftë, unë jam në luftë si unë në ty
kam lodhur, fundi i luftës sonë, e marr një verë e shkoj tek unë
kjo luftë fundoi, u shua zjarr, nuk ka ndenjur asgjë këtu
por po jetojmë, por po jetojmë, por na është bërë inat


я на тебе, как на войне

Ляг, отдохни и послушай, что я скажу, 
Я терпел, но сегодня я ухожу, 
Я сказал - успокойся и рот закрой, 
Вот и всё, до свидания, чёрт с тобой. 

Я на тебе, как на войне, а на войне, как на тебе, 
Но я устал, окончен бой, беру портвейн, иду домой. 
Окончен бой, зачах огонь, и не осталось ничего, 
А мы живём, а нам с тобою повезло назло. 

Боль, это боль, как её ты ни назови, 
Это страх, там где страх, места нет любви. 
Я сказал - успокойся и рот закрой, 
Вот и всё, до свидания, чёрт с тобой. 

Я на тебе, как на войне, а на войне, как на тебе, 
Но я устал, окончен бой, беру портвейн, иду домой.
Окончен бой, зачах огонь, и не осталось ничего, 
А мы живём, а нам с тобою повезло назло.

----------

